# URGENT Found a wounded pigeon bitten by cat..



## sajeedhussain (Jan 10, 2015)

i found a baby pigeon wounded by a cat the cat was playing with the pigeon the pigeon has a wound behind its secondary wing.i applied turmeric to the pigeon's wound and put it in a box.it's not feeding and it's awake what to do further.
any suggestions regarding that would be good


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Put water and seeds in front of it: popcorn, wheat, milet, and some moistured bread. Give him antibiotics for 5 days: Amoxicillin 50 mg / day. Put betadine on wound or antibacterial oilment.


----------



## sajeedhussain (Jan 10, 2015)

i put water and semolina in front of it.it's not feeding yet and i put in sunlight so i could get warmth.thank you for your suggestion i will follow the guidelines


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Baby pigeons do not feed by themselves, they need to be hand fed. Baby bird formula will do, depends on the age of the youngster. Here is a link on baby pigeon care. Make sure baby is always WARM when fed. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm *


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

If it is a baby and pulled out of the nest and not eating on its own you HAVE to feed the bird, can u post a pic so we can gauge the age of it. Is the bird old enough that it can stand upright, does it have all its feathers. Is the tail full length, please post a pic. Keep warm, dip the tip of its beak in sugar water, and I can have Krzys post a short video on how to feed it seeds in the mouth by hand. Then allow it to drink, if too young you will have to do that too. Google videos on the internet of how to feed young pigeons. Alternatively I saw a guy moisten some bread and form them into small balls and put them in the birds mouth and they would swallow, the then offered a glass of water and the birds drank from it. I cannot find the video tho. Look at this video and then check out the others that will show up beside in the bar column.

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/7FCE1IcT9pw

Also EXTREMELY important to get antibiotics to the bird after cat bite as they said here, the bacteria will start to spread and usually within 48 hours the bird will die if not given.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

FOUND it, look at this video, one of the easiest ways to feed if you are afraid to use formula if the bird is old enough.....U can make the balls smaller if you want tho.

Check out this video on YouTube:
Part 1
http://youtu.be/vvkyKtf92BM

Part 2

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/Mj4SRSE06BM


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Any bird bitten by a cat needs antibiotics due to bacteria in cats mouths. Recommend a vet see the bird for this as soon as possible.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I do not know where you are located in India.

If you do not have access to antibiotics or cannot afford a vet, try this:

If you put "_Jain_" and "_pigeon_" in the Google search box (maybe the international or English version of Google search) you will find that the Jain temples in India have hospitals that take care of birds and pigeons.

This is the link:

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=pigeons+jains&ia=videos

http://www.animalliberationfront.com/ALFront/Actions-India/JainBirdHospital.htm

Old Delhi, and Mumbai have hospitals for birds and pigeons.

There was an article in the _National Geographic_ magazine several years ago about the Jain bird hospitals in India.

The turmeric applied to the bite or scratch may help control some of the bacterias and microbes it comes in contact with, but if the microbes are already in the bloodstream it may not be effective. 

I have read of humans in India surviving tiger attacks at first, but later succumbing to sepsis from the bacteria in the debris, the rotting meat, collected under the tiger's claws. A mere tiger scratch could kill a person. 

Larry


----------

